# Going to get this book



## branl (May 21, 2010)

I am going to buy http://www.amazon.com/Anti-Anxiety-Toolkit-Rapid-techniques-rewire/dp/1466451726/ref=sr_1_8?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1343212472&sr=1-8&keywords=anxiety
I emailed he author, I said I had suffered DP with depression etc for 6 years, Would the book help me in anyway?
The author said it might work, so its better than nothing, I will try.

If any dp'ers have the book can you tell me if it helped your dp? Thanks


----------



## branl (May 21, 2010)

I have decided not to get it now, I think there are false review's on amazon on this book. Buyer be aware. I think there is a lot of books were author pays team ot write dodgy reviews.


----------

